# New fence!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I'm so happy!









I go from this:

 
In to this (I know, it is still a mess...):
 
Getting rid of the coniferes and placing the new fence gave me more light in my garden but also more room! 
Nothing much in 1:1 scale perhaps, but a whole lot in G scale!

  

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

